# I <3 Figs--Where do figs grow in Mexico?



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Where do figs grow in Mexico? Can they be found in Baja? We just got some AMAZING tree ripened figs today and we hope to get more once we get settled in Baja.

_Gracias!_


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a fig tree in my back yard in Mexico City. It’s fig season now, and our dogs stand up on their hind legs and pull down branches so they can feast on figs. Between the dogs eating the bottom figs, and the birds eating the top figs, there are a few left for us. But the tree is so abundant that still means as many as we can eat.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Friends of ours in Pátzcuaro have fig trees, and we have also bought fresh figs in the mercado.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen fresh figs for sale at the Sunday tianguis in my neighborhood but never thought to ask where they were from.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Anonimo said:



Friends of ours in Pátzcuaro have fig trees, and we have also bought fresh figs in the mercado.

Click to expand...

_Sincé you brought up fresh figs in Pátzcuaro, any of you headed that way, for your fresh fig fix, take the Quiroga to Pátzcuaro highway and stop off in Central Tzintzuntzan to stroll among the most spectacular ancient giant fig trees you may ever see. Trees that have taken on oddly grotesque but beautiful forms. A must see if you are driving in the vicinity. I don´t know if those ancient figs still produce fruit but it´s worth a stop anyway.

I´m sure figs grow in many áreas of Mexico including parts of Baja. Ask around locally.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just go to a market or a supermarket, buy some, and then go sightseeing


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

darking the giant fig trees inTzintzuntzan are not fig trees but olive trees in case you would wonder why the fig
trees in Patzcuaro do not look like their usual selves.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


citlali said:



darking the giant fig trees inTzintzuntzan are not fig trees but olive trees in case you would wonder why the fig
trees in Patzcuaro do not look like their usual selves.

Click to expand...

_OK, so check out those magnificent olive trees and proceed on to Pátzcuaro to buy fresh figs at the mercado. Tzintzuntzan is worth a stop and you can pretend these trees are fig trees if it helps. It helped me. Be sure to take along your spouse to keep you headed in the right direction.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> OK, so check out those magnificent olive trees and proceed on to Pátzcuaro to buy fresh figs at the mercado. Tzintzuntzan is worth a stop and you can pretend these trees are fig trees if it helps. It helped me. Be sure to take along your spouse to keep you headed in the right direction.


Be careful mixing fig and olive trees. Figs fresh off the tree might taste good, olives not so much. I know from experience. 

To anyone who has ever considered eating an olive fresh off the tree, Don't. They have to be soaked in brine before they are edible. Straight off the tree, olives are the most bitter thing I have ever tasted. It took hours to get the taste out.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and the black ones stain like crazy, WHo would even try a fresh olive?? I guess someone who does not know they are not edible that way..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> and the black ones stain like crazy, WHo would even try a fresh olive?? I guess someone who does not know they are not edible that way..


Most fruit fresh off the tree is wonderful, so it seems like a reasonable thing to try, to me at least. But it is a mistake. Fortunately, the only time I tried it, I knew enough to be cautious so I only ate a very tiny piece. It was still too much.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I guess if you did not grow up around it you would not know. In Provence that is the first thing kids learn not al fruit are edible..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> yes I guess if you did not grow up around it you would not know. In Provence that is the first thing kids learn not al fruit are edible..


Maybe it was not obvious to me because I grew up in Alaska. The nearest olive or fruit tree of any kind was a long ways away.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I also have a fig tree in my backyard... in Ciudad Juarez.

Sounds like they're all over Mexico.


----------

